# GT County gun board denies man's weapons permit - again



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This is a followup to an article I thought I posted earlier.

GT County gun board denies man's weapons permit - again 

http://www.record-eagle.com/2002/oct/18board.htm


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

I wouldn't give one to him either.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Looks like a headline waiting to happen....

Permit denied.


----------

